
Smaller HTML Payloads with Service Workers - KevinEldon
https://philipwalton.com/articles/smaller-html-payloads-with-service-workers/
======
KevinEldon
The article is a comprehensive breakdown of how to use service workers with
HTML content to reduce network payloads (47.6% reduction cited) and decrease
first content paint times (52.3% reduction cited). Beyond just the 'why' of
service workers it shows how to actually set them up for your site, the
implications for dynamic and static sites, and includes a rich set of
additional resources to dig deeper.

Found via tweet from @slightlylate, "Pretty sure I've pointed this out before,
but the architecture that @philwalton outlines in this post is the platonic
ideal for nearly every content site in 2020. If your tools don't support
getting to this architecture, get new tools"

